# IH cub Cadets



## Sergeant

Just wondering how many people on this forum own IH Cub Cadets. I own two.
1. Cub Cadet original
2. 1970 Cub Cadet 106


----------



## EDC

*CUB CADET*

We have 2 cubs; 1863 & 1250. We have had very good luck with both !!! lotta power for their size...... Both have Kohler engines and hydrastatic........makes mowing almost fun.


----------



## jodyand

EDC
I see you made it back good to hear from you again. Can yo post some pictures of your old Cub sure would like to see them. Don't stay gone so long next time 
Jody


----------



## EDC

AS soon as i catch up with the mowing, i'll hose it down & take a few pictures.......we mow about 4 acres !!!!!!


----------



## johndeere

1975?1250


----------



## Sergeant

Hey johndeere where do you keep the 1250


----------



## johndeere

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=271837f0-2392-d988-20a0-146145ed4bf8&size=>

Sadly it has to set out side.I bought it about a year ago and it had sat out for many years.I use it as a rough cut mower.To mow creek banks and a 1/4 mile road side ditch.Plus to pull heavy loads around.

I plan to build a large shed some day.Then it will be restored and kept inside.The only shelter it gets is a canvas for now.I started it about a week ago for the first time since last November.I pulled out the choke turned the key.It fired up like it had just be ran.


----------



## Sergeant

johndeere it doesn't look bad for sitting outside most of its life except for the seat it doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## johndeere

It runs better then it looks LOL.The mower deck has seen better days has a few rust holes in it.I do take the deck off now and store it under a work bench in the winter.It is a shame it sat out all these years.The original owner just did not have a place for it inside just like me.But he did keep the oil and trans fluid changed.It is my work horse now.I do things with this GT I would not consider with my 2166 or LX277.When I get a shed or atleast a garage built I will restore it however.I have already checked into decal kits and a seat.That is my dream to have a 50x70 pole barn shed in the future and restore old Cubs and farm tractors.Will more then likley have a complete shop and a area petioned off for my vehicals.Then I will make my old garage I have now my paint booth for my projects.Atleast this is the plan.


----------



## jodyand

You know johndeere you can put it on a pallet and ship it to me. I can always make room in my shed for it. 
Jody


----------



## Sergeant

johndeere when you start to restore it you should go to R.F. Houtiz in Elburn,IL They are a Cub Cadet dealer and bone yard with over 200 IH Cub Cadets.


----------



## Cub 104129

*Cubs*

I have 2 Cubs a 104 ( 1969 ) and 129 ( 1974 )
I have scraped others for parts.
Found a 1450 for my son so he has his own now.

I used decks, trailers, snowblower and push blade on my units.


----------



## bontai Joe

I just found a nice 1450 for sale. When were these built? This one I found is really nice, excellent paint, 14 HP Kohler, smooth operating hydro, hydraulic lift and what looks to be a 48"? wide deck. He is asking $700.


----------



## Sergeant

Joe the 1450 was built in the Mid 1970's. Hey Joe the Cub would look nice sitting next to the JD 316. My 106 looks like a lawn tractor when it's sitting next to the JD X485. I use the 106 for plowing and cultivating the gardens and the X485 for tilling them


----------



## Cub 104129

*Year*



> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I just found a nice 1450 for sale. When were these built? This one I found is really nice, excellent paint, 14 HP Kohler, smooth operating hydro, hydraulic lift and what looks to be a 48"? wide deck. He is asking $700. *


Give me the serial number and I can tell you the year.
Sergeant is correct with the mid 70's but I would quest 76 or 77.

This tractor is from what is called the quiet line. 1079/ 1980 is the last year for Internation before MTD took over.

:tractorsm :canada:


----------



## Argee

*Re: Cubs*



> _Originally posted by Cub 104129 _
> *I have 2 Cubs a 104 ( 1969 ) and 129 ( 1974 )
> I have scraped others for parts.
> Found a 1450 for my son so he has his own now.
> 
> I used decks, trailers, snowblower and push blade on my units. *


That's a nice looking old machine...I love the girth of that frame...It just plain old looks HD


----------



## DonC1966

Here's a picture of my Cub 100. I bought it already restored. I had a Cub 106 that I was restoring before a garage fire. Insurance paid for this one. It's got a creeper and 3 point hitch. I have a mower deck for it that needs to be restored.

DonC1966

<img src=http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/DonC1966/Cub_100_front.jpg>


----------



## jodyand

That one good looking old cub. Sorry to hear about the last one. Also Welcome DonC1966 to tractorforum :friends: Always good to have new members with old iron.


----------



## Chris

Wow DonC what a nice looking tractor! Shiny rims and everything!
I think you make Simple_john proud! Welcome back!!!!
Can you put up a side picture for better view of the rims and
console? 

Can you tell us more on the specs of this tractor?

Andy


----------



## DonC1966

Here's a picture of the Cub 106 I lost in a garage fire. I had tuned it up and replaced the tires, sandblasted the mower deck undercarridge. I was getting ready for serious disassembly before the fire. It ran great, the previous owner had the transmission rebuilt and a new head gasket installed. This one came with a mower deck, plow and wheel weights.

DonC

<img src=http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/DonC1966/AG1.jpg>


----------



## Cub 104129

*Nice*



> _Originally posted by DonC1966 _
> *Here's a picture of my Cub 100. I bought it already restored. I had a Cub 106 that I was restoring before a garage fire. Insurance paid for this one. It's got a creeper and 3 point hitch. I have a mower deck for it that needs to be restored.
> 
> That is one nice Cub 100. I have just ordered ag tires for my 104. I have scraped a 106. Not much different than a 104.
> 
> DonC1966
> 
> <img src=http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/DonC1966/Cub_100_front.jpg> *


----------



## DonC1966

This picture should make Simple_john real proud! Insurance paid to replace my Simplicity Broadmoor which I lost in the fire as well. I bought a Conquest 18hp, 50" deck. No one was hurt in the fire, just lost some of my toys including a completely restored 1966 Plymouth Valiant Signet convertible (only 2507 ever produced). The sulky came with the Cub 100 and can be used to give rides around the yard.

DonC

<img src=http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/DonC1966/Simp_and_Cub.jpg>


----------



## DonC1966

Side view of the Cub 100.

DonC

<img src=http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/DonC1966/DCP_2077b.jpg>


----------



## Chris

Wow. That is amazing. Never saw a sulky with these tractors.
Now you just need the moon hubs for the Simplicity and you would be SET! What are the engine specs on these Cub units?

Really nice setup there, DonC


----------



## Chris

BTW, Good to hear that no one was injured in this fire. What happened to cause the blaze and I assume the items were in your garage? Did you have seperate insurance on everything or
did your standard policy cover everything?

:friends:


----------



## DonC1966

Here's a rear view of the Cub 100. I received it with headlights, fenders, creeper, 3 point hitch, reflectors, IH hubcaps and Grote light that illuminates when the headlights are on. The sulky has a second Cub 100 seat and Grote light that works too! The Cub is basically for show, but I do pull my lawn sweeper and core aerator with it just to keep the jucies flowing! I paid $1185.00 for it and could easily get my money back selling the accessories!

DonC

<img src=http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/DonC1966/Cub_100_rear.jpg>


----------



## DonC1966

The Cub 100 is a 1965. It has a 10hp Kohler engine. Three speed manual with reverse, and the creeper drive cuts those speeds in half when engaged. 

An engine fire in my sister’s 1996 Chevy Blazer caused the garage fire. A jogger going by the house at 4:30 AM awakened us. (Must have been my guardian angel). The garage was a two and a half car wide and attached to the house. Smoke damage ruined the kitchen as well. We had to live in a hotel for four and a half months while the house was repaired. The garaged was knocked down and completely rebuilt; my kitchen was gutted down to the studs then completely rebuilt. I had great insurance that paid for everything with out a hassle. 

I feel grateful no one was injured. Material things can be replaced. An experience like this puts your life in perspective, what's really important and what's not.

DonC


----------



## MowHoward2210

Sorry about your fire, Don. I'm glad nobody was hurt. Thanks for the great pics. Those are nice machines you have. :thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand

Don 
That is one nice Cub yea hate to hear about the fire and hate to hear you lost your old Cub and 1966 Plymouth Valiant Signet convertible. Man i would like to have one of those baby's.


----------



## BFH

I own several. 

71
73
102
109
1450

Just sold a 

149

Looking to buy a

IH Lo-Boy 184


----------



## Sergeant

BFH I myself want to find a 782 to add to my collection so a I can have a IH Cub Cadet from every decade. and welcome aboard to the forum


----------



## BFH

Sergeant,
Thanks for the welcome.

Heres a pic of my 149 that I just sold...

But how do I post multiple pics useing the "browse" button below?


----------



## lawnmaster

i got a cub 124 with a 3spd bought it for 200 and she fired right up came with dual wheel adfaptors plow mower deck tire chains


----------



## chrpmaster

Hi Lawnmaster! Welcome to the Tractor Forum! Post some pics of your ride when you get a chance.


----------



## lawnmaster

hers my ih cub 124 bought it for 200 got a plow and a mower deck. Run good 3spd with a 12horse kohler hoping to get dual rear wheel and a 3pt hitch.


----------



## chrpmaster

Looks like a hard working machine. Any plans to restore/repaint?


----------



## rocking 416

i got a 1970 cub cadet 107 it in under construction


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

> _Originally posted by rocking 416 _
> *i got a 1970 cub cadet 107 it in under construction *


 Dan, you lucky son of a buck! Why is it that you have all the great classics? You need to move over here and learn to share!!! I love the looks of those older cadets!


----------



## lawnmaster

ill probly restore it when in makes the 200 buck back before a poor anymoney in to it.


----------



## rocking 416

Chris i go to yard sales, Dealerships are the best place to buy Classic tractors. They take them in on trade and dont want to sell them for alot because they dont know what may be wrong with them So if your like me an buy all ur parts from one dealer They usally call me when they get a good trade in like my 1972 john deere110 300$ or my 1996 50th annivarsary toro 416 hydro 900$ or on ei picked up at yard sale 86 john deere 180 hydro for 100$ bought 15$ part from my john deere deeler and sold it for like 650$ The cub cadet i traded a 1996 yard man garden tractor for the cub cadet that was in an old dairy barn i even got a pull behind cart thrown in the deel the lager ones too.


----------



## treed

I have several Cubs, two 104s, two 123s, a 122, a 125, a 107 in pieces and two 2135s.


----------



## aagitch

I've got a 782 and a 1572 (will have 982D decals when finished)


----------



## chrpmaster

Those are some sweet looking cubs aagitch! Just curious about the model number change on the 1572. Is that because you're changing engine?


----------



## aagitch

1572's are suppose to be yellow and white. This was just recently powder coated/clear coated red. So now it's red like the older 982 but with the diesel engine hence the D at the end. I've got to get custom decals made for the hood. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## treed

Let me see if I can post pictures of my tractors.


----------



## treed

More pictures:


----------



## kdailey

*IG Cub Cadets*

I have a 1440 and an 1862.

I am currently trying to find a great deal on a 3 point hitch for my 1862.


----------



## IH farm boy

i have a model 70 and 73 im collecting parts for the 73 and the 70 is very sad some people should not be alowed to have torches and welders


----------

